# Activison: Matchmaking-Patent soll Spieler zu Mikrotransaktionen verleiten



## Luiso (18. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Activison: Matchmaking-Patent soll Spieler zu Mikrotransaktionen verleiten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Activison: Matchmaking-Patent soll Spieler zu Mikrotransaktionen verleiten*


----------



## rldml (18. Oktober 2017)

Beste Idee des Tages!

Weil ja gerade Neulinge in einem Spiel keine Erfolgserlebnisse zur "Kundenbindung" brauchen.

Das wird bestimmt s-u-p-e-r funktionieren...

*toitoitoi*


----------



## Tariguz (18. Oktober 2017)

Omg... was zum Henker? Das ist doch langsam echt krank.


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. Oktober 2017)

Activision-Blizzard und EA liefern sich wirklich ein heißes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen... da weiß man nicht mehr, wen man für unsympathischer halten soll.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2017)

Diese neue Vermarktungsmaschen sind echt zum kotzen.  Wenns weiter so geht kaufe ich mir alte Spieleklassiker. Ich will mit dieser neuen Microtransaktions-Seuche nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## nevermind85 (18. Oktober 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Beste Idee des Tages!
> 
> Weil ja gerade Neulinge in einem Spiel keine Erfolgserlebnisse zur "Kundenbindung" brauchen.
> 
> Das wird bestimmt s-u-p-e-r funktionieren...



He? Hast Du den Artikel richtig gelesen? Neulinge sollen mit starken Spielern zusammengewürfelt werden, eben DAMIT sie Erfolgserlebnisse haben. Nach dem Motto "Der kleine Neuling rackert sich mit seinem Luftgewehr am gegnerischen Team ab um kurz vor seinem Tod vom Veteranen mit dem 50€-Raketenwerfer gerettet zu werden". Runde gewonnen, Kaufanreiz geschaffen. Und ja, das wird funktionieren.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Diese neue Vermarktungsmaschen sind echt zum kotzen.   Wenns weiter so geht kaufe ich mir alte Spieleklassiker. Ich will mit  dieser neuen Microtransaktions-Seuche nichts zu tun haben.



Naja, so ganz neu ist das ja nun nicht... das Problem an der Sache ist, dass in der Werbebranche zB. seit einiger Zeit vermehrt psychologische Aspekte zum Tragen kommen und gezielt ausgenutzt werden. Die South Park Folge "Freemium gibt es nicht umsonst" beleuchtet solche Praktiken; allerdings ist das nur die Spitze des Eisberg.


----------



## kidou1304 (18. Oktober 2017)

Leider wird nicht ganz klar NEVERMIND85, ob die veteranen ins selbe Team oder eher ins gegnerische kommen. Denn warum sollte es mich reizen Geld zu investieren wenn mein Team mit Veteranen gespickt ist, wodurch mein Team gleich oft oder oft gewinnt? Eher wenn ich merke ich komme gegen die Vets nicht an, dann gibt es bei vielen den Reiz Geld zu investieren,...ja solche "Helden" gibs wirklich und das zu genüge und damit rechnen die da oben.

So...ANGEBLICH ist sowas noch nicht implementiert....bei einigen Spielen, wie auch Bf1 z.b., scheint so ein System allerdings schon zu laufen wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie oft ein im Schnitt Rang 30er-50er Team gegen ein 90er+ antreten darf. 

Noch dazu haben sie ja nicht gesagt dieses System nicht künftig einzubauen..gg. Das ist das aller Letzte. Fairplay ist damit völlig abgeschafft sobald das Gang und Gebe is.


----------



## Pootch (18. Oktober 2017)

Geht kommt, die Matchmakings sind jetzt schon derart manipuliert, da bedarf es keines Patents..


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2017)

> ... dass eher neue, unerfahrene Spieler mit Veteranen in eine Partie gesteckt werden. Dies soll den "Spielernachwuchs dazu ermutigen, Inhalte zu erwerben, die der erfahrene Spieler besitzt und nutzt. Der Neuling könnte den Veteranen nachahmen wollen, indem er Waffen und andere Gegenstände erwirbt"


... und die Veteranen die ganze Zeit mit Noobs zusammen in einer Partie landen.

Oh Moment, das kann man ja verhindern, indem man gar keine entsprechenden Mikrotransaktionsitems benutzt - wer also nur mit dem Standardzeug rumläuft, wird also ständig mit Profis zusammengepackt, die einen dann durchziehen können ...?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Oktober 2017)

So etwas kann aber auch schnell demotivierend für Neulinge sein...


----------



## Theojin (18. Oktober 2017)

Warum nicht gleich noch ein Kaufpreis von 70€, ein Abosystem und ein Echtgeldshop? Aber gut, sowas grenzt gewisse Entwickler/Publisher halt immer mehr von anderen ab. Sollen sie machen, ich kauf deren MP Gedöns eh nicht.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (18. Oktober 2017)

Was soll bitte ein "exploratives Patent" sein? Patente kosten Geld, das gibt man doch nicht aus wenn man aus dem Patent nicht auch was machen will. Und wie kann es sein, dass einerseits Activision verantwortlich gemacht wird aber Activision behauptet, dass Patent wurde von einem unabhängigen Team angemeldet? 
Die Methodik klingt jedenfalls echt abstoßend. Ich kaufe eh schon immer weniger Spiele von großen Studios wegen der "kreativen" Finanzierungsmodelle und deren Folgen für die Spielerfahrung. Mein letztes Spiel von Activision war das ursprüngliche Modern Warfare wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wenn eine solche Technik oder auch nur irgendwas in die Richtung Schule machen sollte war das auch das letzte Spiel von denen dass ich je gekauft habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2017)

Da kommt dann sicher irgendwann noch:

- Bevorzugung in Warteschlangen -> 10 Euro
- Server mit besserem Ping -> 15 Euro
- Erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen -> 10 Euro
- HD Texturen -> 10 Euro
- VR Modus -> 10 Euro
- Werbeeinblendungen während des Spiels deaktivieren -> 5 Euro
- Teilnahme an Ranglistenspielen -> 15 Euro
- Live Streaming 10 Euro (Monatlich)
- Monatlicher Season Pass (30 Euro)
- Zocken mit "Promis" -> Zahlen Sie 30 Euro und zocken sie eine exklusive Runde mit Gina-Lisa, Kader Loth oder Loddar!
- Give me all your Money Service -> Da wird das monatliche Gehalt gleich an den Publisher überwiesen.



Ich hatte zu einem ähnlichen Thema schon mal 2011 einen (überspitzten) Blog hier auf PC Games geschrieben. Da nannte ich das "9live Gaming": http://forum.pcgames.de/blogs/shadow_man/20-willkommen-beim-9-live-gaming.html
Zocken, wie bei dem damaligen Sender die Shows waren.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja wohl eher ein Mismatching-Patent als ein Matchmaking-Patent


----------



## Wamboland (18. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> - Zocken mit "Promis" -> Zahlen Sie 30 Euro und zocken sie eine exklusive Runde mit Gina-Lisa, Kader Loth oder Loddar!



Bei richtigen Promis oder ProGamern könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen das das funktioniert. Bei der Z-Ware die du da nennst wohl eher nicht ^^


----------



## asdwin248 (18. Oktober 2017)

oh je ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2017)

Weil bessere Items ja auch den eigenen Skill verbessern...jo.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Oktober 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Weil bessere Items ja auch den eigenen Skill verbessern...jo.



Meine blaue Waffe ist auch viel präziser als meine rote. 

Ich hoffe das es dieser Quatsch nie in ein Spiel schaffen wird. Falls doch ist es bestimmt gut geeignet um ein Franchise zu Grabe zu tragen.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Oktober 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Weil bessere Items ja auch den eigenen Skill verbessern...jo.



Das ist ja der 2. Punkt - es bedeutet das es Items im Spiel und Shop gibt, die genau das leisten können. Sonst wäre die Technik sinnlos. Sprich dieses System bedeutet praktisch automatisch das es in P2W Spiel ist. Hoffentlich reagiert da die Gesetzgebung ... sowas sollte mind. gut gekennzeichnet werden, wenn so etwas verwendet wird ... ja ja, ich weiß, ich träume gleich weiter


----------



## Celerex (18. Oktober 2017)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> Leider wird nicht ganz klar NEVERMIND85, ob die veteranen ins selbe Team oder eher ins gegnerische kommen. Denn warum sollte es mich reizen Geld zu investieren wenn mein Team mit Veteranen gespickt ist, wodurch mein Team gleich oft oder oft gewinnt?



Das ist vollkommen egal, auf welcher Seite dieser "Veteran" spielt. Für viele Spieler gerade im Multiplayerbereich ist es das Maß aller Dinge, in der Spielstatistik  ganz oben zu landen. Bemerkt man jedoch, dass jemand im Team oder im Gegnerteam deutlich mehr Punkte, Kills oder was auch immer hat und sich deutlich vom Rest der Spieler abhebt, wird gerne mal abgeschaut, was der denn so spielt und dann wird kopiert. Ich spiele selbst leidenschaftlich gerne kompetitiv Multiplayerspiele und habe das schon zu oft erlebt. Sobald man mal eine sehr gute Runde hinlegt, dann ist es oft sehr auffällig, wie in den nächsten Runde sämtliche Spieler (Gegner oder Teamkameraden) auf das gleiche Waffensetup gewechselt haben. Von dem her kann ich das Paten aus Marketingründen absolut nachvollziehen. Ob die Spieler dafür dann extra Geld ausgeben werden, muss erst erprobt werden, aber das kann ich mir sicherlich vorstellen.


----------



## Gemar (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist kein Patent, das ist einfach nur ne dumme Idee, die zeigt wie man jeglichen Spielspaß aus einem Spiel quetschen kann!


----------



## nigra (18. Oktober 2017)

Und hier sehen Sie den Anfang vom Ende Ihres Hobbys.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Oktober 2017)

Also ich verstehe die Idee/Absicht dahinter, aber sollten die das wirklich so umsetzen, dann können die einpacken.
Weil so bindet man nicht die Spieler und dann kann man jeglichen kompetitiven Modus gleich abschalten, da ja obsolet geworden.
Und wenn man sich die Core-Gamer vergrault, dann verliert man deutlich mehr an Aufmerksamkeit und Einfluss in der Szene.
Das mag vielleicht für Casual-Games so funktionieren, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Mobile-Games auch nur annähernd Konkurrenz geworden sind für AAA-Titel usw.
Geld kann man damit auch verdienen, aber nicht konstant und signifikant (Grüße an all die FB-Games  )
Und wie soll das motivieren, wenn man selber nix reißt, nur verdroschen wird und trotzdem das Match irgendwie gewinnt. Ich persönlich käme mir dann sehr veralbert vor, wenn ich durch Nicht-Leistung gewinne.
Dann wandert das Spiel schneller in die Tone als die Leute gucken können und verdienen in Zukunft keinen Cent an mir.


----------



## battschack (18. Oktober 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> So etwas kann aber auch schnell demotivierend für Neulinge sein...



Jap aber schuld sind dann sowieso die raubmordkopierer also alles im lot.


----------



## michinebel (19. Oktober 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das ist ja der 2. Punkt - es bedeutet das es Items im Spiel und Shop gibt, die genau das leisten können. Sonst wäre die Technik sinnlos. Sprich dieses System bedeutet praktisch automatisch das es in P2W Spiel ist. Hoffentlich reagiert da die Gesetzgebung ... sowas sollte mind. gut gekennzeichnet werden, wenn so etwas verwendet wird ... ja ja, ich weiß, ich träume gleich weiter



Muss nicht gleich P2W sein. Oft ist es nicht nur die Waffe mal von ein paar ausnahmen abgesehen (dann wäre das Spiel grottig gebalanced), meistens ist es der Spieler dahinter, was würde dir eine Waffe nützen die mit 5 anstatt 6 Köpertreffen tötet wenn du einfach zu langsam bist oder ein grotiges Aiming hast, genau das meint er, sowas macht wenn dann den unterschied unter den Veteranen (wobei es auch oft drauf ankommt wie einem welche Waffe liegt), aber nicht bei Anfänger und Veteran. Aber es soll beim Anfänger das Gefühl entstehen das er mit dieser Waffe auch so gut sein kann, es muss ja nicht mal einen ItemShop geben wo man Waffen kaufen kann es könnten auch einfach die Shortcut Kits sein wie bei Battlefield. 
Aber die Idee sowas einzubauen ist schon echt der Hammer, im negativen Sinn.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Bei richtigen Promis oder ProGamern könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen das das funktioniert. Bei der Z-Ware die du da nennst wohl eher nicht ^^



Wer für Lootboxen und den anderen Micromist Geld ausgibt um besser da zu stehen, dem sind diese Z -Ware genau die richtige Klientel wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Oktober 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Und hier sehen Sie den Anfang vom Ende Ihres Hobbys.



Nicht ganz,bitte Korigieren wenn ich mich irre aber in der News steht doch das es sich um ein Patent handelt,das heißt soviel wie ich weiß das es nur Activision dieses nutzten darf,es ist nur nicht beschrieben ob es sich bei den Patent um die Nutzung des Algorythmus handelt oder die Technik selber.

Sollte es sich bei den Patent um die Technik handeln dann darf kein anderer Hersteller es verwenden und man findet es nur in Activision/Blizzard Spielen,handelt es sich um den Algorythmus dann kann jeder andere hersteller sicherlich einen ähnlichen Algorythmus verwenden was wirklich das Ende währe.

Leider ist nicht genau beschrieben um was genau es sich bei den Patent handelt,fals meine beschreibung falsch ist bitte Korrigieren.Ich vermute das Activision sich das so hat Patentieren lassen das niemand anderes es verwenden darf und wir es nur in deren Spielen widerfinden und nicht in anderen.

Es geht um ein Patent,also kann es niemand anderes so ohne weiteres auch verwenden,das ist wichtig zu beachten Erst wenn das Patent ausläuft können andere glaube ich eine Kopie davon anfertigen. Was dort auch nicht steht ist für wie lange Activision sich das hat Patentieren lassen.

Es könnte sogar so sein das dieses Patent ein Zeitweiliger Schutz für uns sein könnte wenn nur Activision es verwenden darf,dann hätten die uns sogar einen Gefallen getahn,zwar sind deren Spiele versaut damit aber wen Interessiert schon ein Hersteller und besonders dieser.EA und Ubisoft würden es wohl nur zu gerne auch verwenden und dieses Patent könnte sie nun davon abhalten.

Ist aber nur eine vermutung weil ich mich nicht so genau damit auskenne.


----------



## xoosksicskoox (19. Oktober 2017)

Patent zum Matchmaking....  wenn ich gute und schlechte (neue/erfahrene) Spieler gegeneinander antreten lasse, damit der schlechtere das Gefühl bekommt, er müsse Inhalte kaufen, dann ist das kein Matchmaking mehr. Das ist doch das Gegenteil von richtigen Matchmaking. Naja EA halt. Ich hoffe solche "Patente" müssen gekennzeichnet werden. Mir wird kotzübel, wenn ich mir vorstelle, so ein Mist könnte mir in jedem beliebigen Spiel passieren.


----------



## Promego (19. Oktober 2017)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass viele Spiele so designed sind, dass der vermeintliche Skill, also das besser werden über die Zeit, gar nicht steigt, sondern durch sammeln von XP, Items und Skills das Spiel über die Zeit einfacher wird, und man so nur glaubt man wäre besser?

Der 'bei der Stange halten' effekt der durch gutes Matchmaking erzielt werden kann, ist deshalb eben nicht zu unterschätzen, und da muss es garnicht darum gehen dass die Gegner immer viel stärker sind, sonder eher um den großen Bruder effekt wie schon erwähnt wurde. "Sei wie der coole Typ aus deinem Team!" - bei realistischen Spielern, und vorallem bei Leuten mit Helfersyndrom wird das einschlagen, weil man erkennt das man ohne X dem Team nicht optimal helfen kann, also wird X gebraucht.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Und hier sehen Sie den Anfang vom Ende Ihres Hobbys.



Wenn sich diese Methodiken ausweiten und in Spielemechaniken eingreifen ist diese Prognose gar nicht mal so von der Wand heruntergekratzt. Ich glaube dann kaufe ich mir einen alten Vintage-PC und zocke nur noch Klassiker oder ich kaufe mir einen Atari. Bei dem habe ich enorm viel Spiele aufzuholen. Hatte nur einen C64.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da kommt dann sicher irgendwann noch:
> 
> - Bevorzugung in Warteschlangen -> 10 Euro
> - Server mit besserem Ping -> 15 Euro
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen: 

-Queststrang des Schmiedes  5 EUR
-Queststrang des Alchimisten 5 EUR
-Queststrang des Magiers 5 EUR
-Betreten von Gebiet X 10 EUR

Es ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.  So kann man aber auch eine ganze Branche aus Geldgier vernichten.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Die USA und ihre Softwatrepatente, wie gut, dass das in Deutschland bzw. Europa nicht möglich ist solchen Blödsinn patentieren zu lassen.


----------



## Asuramaru (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich will da mal was in den Raum werfen,was würdet ihr sagen wenn Microtransaktionen einen Wohltätigenzweck hätten.Sagen wir das wirklich und ich meine wirklich das Geld gespendet wird.

Beispiel,Hersteller sagt ok ich mache Microtransaktionen in einen Titel, egal ob Single oder Multiplayer,aber von jeden Kauf werden 70% des Kaufpreises gespendet.

Sagen wir eine Waffe in CoD kostet 7,99€ und von diesen 7,99€ werden 70% gespendet und der Hersteller bekommt 30%,was würdet ihr dann zu Microtransaktionen sagen ?


----------



## Celerex (29. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich will da mal was i nden raum werfen,was würdet ihr sagen wenn Microtransaktionen einen Wohltätigenzweck hätten.Sagen wir das wirklich und ich meine wirklich das Geld gespendet wird.
> 
> beispiel,Hersteller sagt ok ich mache Microtransaktionen i neinen Titel egal ob Single oder Multiplayer,aber von jeden kauf werden werden 70% des Kaufpreises gespendet.
> 
> Sagen wir ewine Waffe in CoD kostet 7,99€ und von diesen 7,99€ werden 70% gespendet und der Hersteller bekommt 30%,was würdet ihr dann zu Microtransaktionen sagen ?



Ich würde sagen, auch an einem Samstag Abend solltest du nach übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum definitiv nicht in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum schreiben. [emoji6]


----------



## Vordack (29. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich will da mal was i nden raum werfen,was würdet ihr sagen wenn Microtransaktionen einen Wohltätigenzweck hätten.Sagen wir das wirklich und ich meine wirklich das Geld gespendet wird.
> 
> beispiel,Hersteller sagt ok ich mache Microtransaktionen i neinen Titel egal ob Single oder Multiplayer,aber von jeden kauf werden werden 70% des Kaufpreises gespendet.
> 
> Sagen wir ewine Waffe in CoD kostet 7,99€ und von diesen 7,99€ werden 70% gespendet und der Hersteller bekommt 30%,was würdet ihr dann zu Microtransaktionen sagen ?



Die Frage ist interessant, also auf keinen Fall so unberechtigt wie der Vorposter meint.

Also ich für meinen Teil würde es auf jeden Fall als eine Rechtfertigung sehen bei DLCs zuzugreifen (man kann ja Spenden von der Steuer absetzen ) die ich haben möchte. Moment, das tue ich ja jetzt schon, arrghhh.

Das Geld (Steuern sparen) ist mir nicht so wichtig und ich spende so schon für wohltätige Zwecke insofern würde es mein Kaufverhalten nicht ändern, begrüssen würd ichs aber trotzdem (darum Spende ich ja auch).


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2017)

Ach du bist der, der die ganzen DLCs kauft?


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich will es mal so Formolieren,nicht in jeden Spiel sind Microtransaktionen schlecht,in einiegen wie Hearthstone sind sie sogar das gegenstück zum Original.

Mit Original meine ich wenn ich jetzt anfange das Trading Card Spiel Yu-Gi-Oh oder Magic zu spielen muss ich mir Booster oder Starterpacks kaufen im Laden um überhaupt Spielen zu können.Erst wenn ich dafür genug Geld investiert habe kann ich mit anderen Tauschen wenn ich den nun Karten habe die sie Interessieren und die mich Interessieren.

Genau so verhält es sich bei Hearthstone auch,Blizzard hat ein trading Card game in die Virtuele Welt versetzt und macht es F2P,also das man das Spiel selber nicht kaufen muss,sondernn ur die Karten wie bei den echten Trading Card Games.Einiege sagen hier jetzt äää ich muss die Booster kaufen,ja das muss man bei Yu-Gi-Oh aber auch im Laden.Das Blizzard das tauschen verboten hat liegt nur daran weil sie keine anderen Händler duldet,ist bei Yu-gi-Oh jetzt nicht zu vermeiden.Da kannste die Karten bei ebay und sonst wo kaufen.

In Spielen wie Hearthstone sind die Microtransaktionen nichtas anderes wie der Kauf im Laden von Boostern beim Edeka um die ecke.

So,das ist nun ein beispiel für ein Spiel wo Microtransaktionen also nicht so schlimm angeasehen sein sollten weil man ja auch nicht in den Laden geht und der Verkäufer einen die Booster für Yu-gi-Oh oder Magic einfach so schenkt.Trading Card Games sind meist Hobbyspiele oder Freizeitbeschäftigungen,aber auch etwas für Jäger und Sammler.Einen Spiel wie Hearthswtone kann man hier keinen Vorwurf machen das es Microtransaktionen beinhaltet,irgendwo muss man seine Booster ja kaufen können.


Jetzt kommen wir zu Spielen wo Microtransaktionen nicht gerechtfertigt sind und das sind Singleplayer Spiele oder Multiplayerspiele,Vollpreistitel,hier ist es einfach nur pure Geldgier der Hersteller für Gimicks oder neue Karten Geld zu verlangen.Aber würde der Hersteller nun sagen ok ein Teil davon wird wirklich gespendet,was währe dann.

70% des kaufpreiseses werden gespendet und 30% für den Entwickler.Jetzt Horrorvorstellung für EA,damit werden die Server und das Spiel gewartet und gepflegt  .Aber mal im Ernst,was währe wenn.


----------



## Celerex (29. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> 70% des kaufpreiseses werden gespendet und 30% für den Entwickler. Jetzt Horrorvorstellung für EA,damit werden die Server und das Spiel gewartet und gepflegt  .Aber mal im Ernst,was währe wenn.



Blizzard hat sowas doch bereits gemacht. Es gab Haustiere und Reittiere, von deren Erlös (ich glaube) 50% gespendet wurden. Auch Bluehole hat das vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mit Lootboxen gemacht. Bei Bluehole gab es allerdings einen riesengroßen Shitstorm, weil sie versprochen haben, dass es keine kostenpflichtige Lootboxen in der Early Access Phase geben wird. Dass die gesamten Einnahmen gespendet werden würde, hat die Community nicht die Bohne interessiert. Ich vermute daher, es würde sich auch nicht großartig ändern, wenn das mehr Unternehmen mitmachen würden. Mal ganz ehrlich... der Anteil der Gamer, die regelmäßig an eine Hilfsorganisation spenden, dürfte sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so Formolieren,nicht in jeden Spiel sind Microtransaktionen schlecht,in einiegen wie Hearthstone sind sie sogar das gegenstück zum Original.
> Mit Original meine ich wenn ich jetzt anfange das Trading Card Spiel Yu-Gi-Oh oder Magic zu spielen muss ich mir Booster oder Starterpacks kaufen im Laden um überhaupt Spielen zu können.


Das ist  jetzt aber nicht wirklich ein Argument, wenn man das da genauso schlecht findet.



> In Spielen wie Hearthstone sind die Microtransaktionen nichts anderes wie der Kauf im Laden von Boostern beim Edeka um die ecke.


Oder andersrum ausgedrückt: 
An die Microtransaktionen von Yu Gi Oh haben wir uns schon gewöhnt.
Was sie aber keinen Deut besser oder schlechter macht als andere Microtransaktionen.




> Jetzt kommen wir zu Spielen wo Microtransaktionen nicht gerechtfertigt sind und das sind Singleplayer Spiele oder Multiplayerspiele,Vollpreistitel,hier ist es einfach nur pure Geldgier der Hersteller für Gimicks oder neue Karten Geld zu verlangen.


Vielleicht solltest du da noch mal nachrechnen, wer denn hier jetzt Geldgeil ist ...

A Eine Firma, die ein Vollpreis Spiel rausbringt und dazu Booster Packs als Microtransaktionen anbietet 
oder
B Eine Firma, die Kartendecks verkauft, die man mit Booster Packs erweitern kann 

Auch noch ein Aspekt: von Yu Gi Oh gibt's im Durchschnitt ca eine neue Karte pro Tag, damit man auch immer schön weiter Booster Packs kauft ...


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Oktober 2017)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden,ich meine Yu-gi-oh oder Magic als reines echtes Kartenspiel,nicht als Videospiel.

Da muss man auch einzelne Packs kaufen siehe hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01K0EZMVW/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_yjV9zb4PXX1J0

Und Hier macht es Hearthstone gleich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2017)

Nur weils einer macht ist es nicht automatisch gut. Ich halte Microtransaktionen und Lootboxen für die größte Seuche im PC-Gaming. Wo es bei F2P-Spielen notfalls noch akzeptabel ist hat das in Vollpreistiteln nichts verloren. Egal ob Singleplayer, MP oder MMO.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur weils einer macht ist es nicht automatisch gut. Ich halte Microtransaktionen und Lootboxen für die größte Seuche im PC-Gaming. Wo es bei F2P-Spielen notfalls noch akzeptabel ist hat das in Vollpreistiteln nichts verloren. Egal ob Singleplayer, MP oder MMO.



man ist aber ja nicht dazu gezwungen sie zu kaufen, klar man schreitet schneller/leichter voran und muss dafür nicht mehrere Stunden grinden, aber es ist (noch) nicht so, dass man das Spiel ohne die Microtransaktionen gar nicht beenden/durchspielen kann. Sollte das mal passieren wäre es natürlich ein Unding und Inakzeptabel, aber soweit sind wir ja zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2017)

Wehret den Anfängen...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NATk0RB5v8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Oktober 2017)

Ja aber zusagen in Hearthstone soll es keine Microtransaktionen geben währe als würde man sagen Konami darf die Packs nicht mehr für Yu-gi-oh im Laden verkaufen.

Man hat bei Hearthstone nichts anderes gemacht als das aus der Realität in die Virtuelle Welt übertragen.Trading Card Games bestehen aus unendlichen vielen Karten und Sammlungen.

Wie hätte man es denn in Hearthstone machen sollen,ein Vollpreistitel der sich nicht weiterentwickeln darf ?

Und welbst wenn Hearthstone ein Vollpreistitel geworden währe ohne Shop,hätte man jedes neue Pack als DLC kaufen müssen,Trading Card games müssen sich weiterentwickeln sonst kommt dort schnell langeweile auf weil es ebend nur ein Kartenspiel ist.Wenn man ein Trading Card game in die Virtuelle Welt versetzt bleiben einen nicht viele möglichkeiten um es zu entwickeln.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden,ich meine Yu-gi-oh oder Magic als reines echtes Kartenspiel,nicht als Videospiel.


Ich hab dich nicht falsch verstanden: Meine Kommentare beziehen sich auf das reale, echte, anfaßbare  Yu Gi Oh Kartenspiel.


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Oktober 2017)

Ääää,dann ist dein Beitrag Sinnfrei mit den Worten

"An die Microtransaktionen von Yu Gi Oh haben wir uns schon gewöhnt."

Soll der Hersteller die Karten etwa kostenlos hergeben im Laden,oder willste mit Naturalien tauschen ?

Irgendwie ist da ein Verständigungsfehler,du meinst sicher an Bargeld haben wir uns schon Gewöhnt.

Ergibt für mich dann aber noch immer nicht so richtig sinn weil du Zahlst bei Hearthstone auch mit der gleichen Währung.

Paradox ist für mich das sobald etwas wie ein Kartenspiel von die Reale in die Virtuelle übergeht alles Kostenlos sein muss.

Trading Card Games sind hier das Perfekte ulimative Beispiel für.

Jahrelang TCGs gespielt und ein heiden Geld für ausgegeben,jetzt kommt es als Videospiel mit dem selben Prinzip.

Ach nö, da ist ein Shop drin,die Karten muss ich ja kaufen.

Absolut paradox.


Ich muss mal betonen das Kartenspiele wie Hearthstone sich schnell weiterentwickeln müssen.Denn nur so kann man neue Decks und Strategien entwickeln.

Das funktioniert hier nicht wie bei einen normalen Videospiel nach dem motto jetzt bring ich in einem Jahr die nächste Erweiterung.

Trading Card Games sind völlig anders als herkömliche Videospiele.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ääää,dann ist dein Beitrag Sinnfrei mit den Worten
> 
> "An die Microtransaktionen von Yu Gi Oh haben wir uns schon gewöhnt."


Wieso? Warum sollen die Booster Packs denn keine Mikrotransaktionen sein, wenn doch genau dasselbe passiert wie bei einem Hearthstone Boosterpack, das eine Microtransaktion ist?



> Soll der Hersteller die Karten etwa kostenlos hergeben im Laden,oder willste mit Naturalien tauschen ?


Wenn man Microtransaktionen wie Hearthstone random Kartenpacks abschaffen wollte, müßte man Yu GiOh Kartenpacks ebenfalls abschaffen.

Und in beiden Fällen müßte man dann andere Wege finden, neue Karten ins Spiel zu bringen. Wieso muß es vom Spielkonzept(!) her dieser Random Scheiß sein? Warum nicht einfach alle neuen Karten gebündelt in fest definierten Packs verkaufen?

(Ja das war rhetorisch: Natürlich, weil sich mit dem Random Faktor lauter Deppen dazu verleiten lassen, noch und noch mehr Geld in Booster Packs zu versenken, bis sie die Goldene Lollipop Karte mit Platin Rand gefunden haben und Kommerz>Spielfaktor)



> Jahrelang TCGs gespielt und ein heiden Geld für ausgegeben,jetzt kommt es als Videospiel mit dem selben Prinzip.
> 
> Ach nö, da ist ein Shop drin,die Karten muss ich ja kaufen.
> 
> Absolut paradox.


Mit dem Unterschied, daß ich für Yu Gi Oh genauso viel Geld ausgegeben habe wie für Hearthstone, nämlich exakt 0 Euro.
Weil ich eben dieses "random an Karten kommen" für genau das Abzocksystem halte, das es ist. Letztendlich dürfte das sogar ein P2W sein.



> Ich muss mal betonen das Kartenspiele wie Hearthstone sich schnell weiterentwickeln müssen.Denn nur so kann man neue Decks und Strategien entwickeln.
> 
> Das funktioniert hier nicht wie bei einen normalen Videospiel nach dem motto jetzt bring ich in einem Jahr die nächste Erweiterung.


Äh ... warum?

Doch nur, um "aktuell" zu bleiben, damit die Spieler auch dranbleiben, ständig neue Karten zu kaufen. Das hat doch nichts mit dem Spielprinzip zu tun. Es gibt inzwischen 6000(!) verschiedene Yu Gi Oh Karten. Damit kannst du bis an dein Lebensende neue Strategien entwickeln, ohne auch nur eine neue Karte kaufen zu *müssen.*


PS: Skat und Poker bekommen auch keine zusätzlichen Karten, mit denen man neue Strategien entwickeln kann und werden trotzdem noch weltweit gespielt ...


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Oktober 2017)

Trading Card Games waren schon immer P2W,egal ob Real oder virtuell.

Wer mehr Geld ausgibt hat auch die besseren Karten,das ist nunmal so.

Das hab ich damals schon gemerkt als ich Yu-Gi-oh mit freunden real gespielt habe.

Ich hatte immer die besten und stärksten Decks,meine Kumpels hatten immer die schlechteren Decks weil sie nicht soviel Geld investiert haben wie ich.

Also was man bei Hearthstone ändern könnte ist Starterdecks einzuführen.

Sowas gibt es bei Pokemon TCG und Yugioh TCG,das sind komplett fertige und spielbare Decks.

Kann man im Laden kaufen und sind eine günstigere investition als immer Booster Packs zu kaufen.


Man kann Skat und Poker nicht mit einen TCG wirklich vergleichen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------

